# What do you think of these?



## Sentrek (May 10, 2009)

18x8 Touren TR6 5x112-5x120 +40mm Black-Machined Face:eBay Motors (item 330325928816 end time May-27-09 13:14:32 PDT)

Copy and paste.....

Car is Orange and black... i prefer the aluminium look over the chrome that is on it now, I think the black will look good with the black stripes and the deep dish will give it more of an aggressive appareance. Your thoughts? I assume with a 40mm offset i may have to roll the fenders.....

Any opionins are appreciated....


----------



## GoatNoob (Jun 3, 2009)

*Different is Good*

For what it's worth, I like them! They don't scream, "Hey, I'm desperate for attention!" They have a subtle, unique appearance, much like what attracted me to the 04-06 GTO, in the first place.



> I think the black will look good with the black stripes


:agree The black areas on those wheels should match, very nicely, with the black hood stripes on your car.

What size tires do you plan to use?

If you get them, I look forward to seeing some pictures


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

now there is something you don't see everywhere...look nice...good luck,
Bill


----------



## NEXSTAR7 (Jan 28, 2007)

they look great!


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

I like.


----------



## Sentrek (May 10, 2009)

Well thanks for the input guys, if i get them i will certaintanly post some pictures. Right now i am trying to sell my dirtbike so i can do one of two things, either get my wheels, tires and full set of drilled slotted rotors to acompany them. Or i want to get a little beater car to drive to and from work most of them time and keep the miles down on the GTO. Mostly just drive it on the weekends if the weather is nice. and in the mean time do some work to it as well.


----------

